# Singletree Kitchen-March2015



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Let's see what you are cooking!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well I haven't got pics. yet but I went shopping today because it will be messy again tomorrow and after that I put up bread .then I put a chicken on to roast. I plan to make an orange sponge cake later. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

fresh bread toasted. slathered in butter and apricot jam. ambrosia! I may die tonight but what a way to go. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is not even mentioning the half a chicken I polished off for supper. course it was a small chicken. running around to all those stores made me hungry.~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

lemon, banana loaves and a sponge cake. I ate 2 pieces of that. the loaves are frozen for later. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

White beans and cornbread is what's for supper


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

looks delish, ladies. But how can a meal be a meal without meat in it?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

fresh cod tongues fried to perfection in salt pork. I thought I'd died and gone to heaven when I found these yesterday. they had tongues and cheeks together but the guy picked out the cod tongues for me. when you can find these they cost a limb but they were quite reasonable this time. all I needed with this was a little broccoli and some home made bread. top it off with a glass of champagne and tapioca for dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Shamrock shake copycat (Recipe here)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I use crÃ¨me de menthe in this one instead of the mint and coloring but only because I always have that on hand. good either way. ~Georgia


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tonight is kind of special. I am cooking for my daughter and son in law while visiting them in Germany I am making parmesean crusted chicken, roasted asparagus, broccoli and some great looking cheese rolls that my daughter and I picked up at a local bakery while out castle hunting today. Just a little taste of home and momma's cooking for the new parents


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Was hungry for pizza. Sausage, green pepper, onion, pepperoni, provolone and Monterey jack cheese: 










The crust was just a cheap bag of Walmart pizza crust mix.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

My sister and I have decided to start having a monthly family Sunday dinner. We will swap each month who will host. Our mother is almost 89 so we thought that would be something to help her get out to our homes (mine specifically because I'm 50 miles away) and we all will have a family dinner together. If others are available they can come.

I hosted this last Sunday. Rotisseried a pork loin with twice baked potatoes, asparagus roasted in the oven with olive oil, salt, pepper and parmesan and a salad from Costco that had cabbage, kale, pine nuts and crasins. Strawberry shortcake for dessert.

Mom likes to see what I have going on so this way she will be able to. It was fun and the weather was great.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Echoes...what a great idea for family time. **


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

rkintn said:


> Tonight is kind of special. I am cooking for my daughter and son in law while visiting them in Germany I am making parmesean crusted chicken, roasted asparagus, broccoli and some great looking cheese rolls that my daughter and I picked up at a local bakery while out castle hunting today. Just a little taste of home and momma's cooking for the new parents


Well.. Many congrats to the new parents and new grandmother as well!!! 
..................

Got home this evening and had a definite hunger going on. Simple foods that fill me, and taste good at the same time.

Often I make big batches and eat on it till I get tired, and freeze the rest.
Tonight, some breakfast type burritos sounded good. I Don't have any cookbooks, so I kinda cook by the seat of my britches. Throw in whatever strikes my fancy and sounds good?

This batch was a pound of sausage, a dozen eggs, 3 medium taters, a large white onion, 2 big jalapenos, maybe 3 tablespoons of chile Caribe. Think they would have been better with some bacon pieces, and better jalapenos.
I had three for supper, but it made 9 healthy ones.

Good enough I'll probably have one for breakfast, and maybe pack a couple for mid-day.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Potato soup and fried cornbread is what's for supper.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Wendy's Chili copycat, simplified and modified to use homecanned foods (recipe here)


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

littlejoe said:


> looks delish, ladies. But how can a meal be a meal without meat in it?


 Joe, if you have veggies and cornbread, you can thrive. They just seem to go well together. In the Summer I will eat more meals without meat than with it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

while the storm is raging outside I'm in my warm and cosy kitchen baking shamrock cookies for tomorrow. I can see how bad it is outside but not sure how much we had . some had 50cm. I'm just going to forget it and bake all day. someone will get me out eventually. ~Georgia


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Georgia...look good. You got more snow? ugh...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

over a ft sunday night here. many had a lot more. the guys shovelled enough last night to get my car out and a path for the mailman. (nowhere to put it now) another one just like it coming in tonight. I can dig in though. no need to go out for food etc. I keep telling myself spring is only a couple days away. one good thing I never lost power the whole winter and we've had some terrible wind, snow and sleet storms since dec.~Georgia


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Joe, if you have veggies and cornbread, you can thrive. They just seem to go well together. In the Summer I will eat more meals without meat than with it.


 I imagine your right, Ramblin. I've just always been heavy on the meat for any meal...and really can't imagine a good meal without it? I'd be heavy on the cornbread with some butter and syrup as well!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Steamed cabbage with smoked sausage.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I pounded out some Schnitzel, and steamed some brussel sprouts with cheese sauce.* I really like fried food, too bad I can't eat it more often without side effects*


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Looks good Tom! What's Schnitzel?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I was wondering the same, Tambo? It looks good anyway!


----------



## moldy (Mar 5, 2004)

Little joe - I thought my daughter was the only one that ate cornbread with syrup. Ick - gotta be butter and honey!

Yesterday, I took lunch into work. a couple quarts of homecanned chicken (drained) with a couple pints of home-canned salsa over it in a crockpot. Added some corn tortillas, cheese and sour cream. Seemed to make everybody happy.

Not a clue what I'm cooking today. If I get ambitious though, I'm gonna make homemade doughnuts.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

littlejoe said:


> I was wondering the same, Tambo? It looks good anyway!


I looked it up and it's kinda like what we call chicken fried steak which has nothing to do with chicken. It's a thin piece of meat veal,chicken,beef or whatever meat lightly bread and fried.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I had no idea what schnitzel was either but decided to try it last week while in Germany. Imagine my surprise (and delight) when I figured out it was basically a fried pork chop It was delicious!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

MMMmm.... Fried pork!

A hunter friend of my husband's has given us an entire rear leg. I hear that wild hog can be chewy, so next week I believe I will slice it and pound the dickens out of it to make it tender, and then fry up some slices. 

This week is too busy for me to deal with an entire frozen leg, but next week looks promising, time wise.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I wanted a fish burger today in the worst way. I had everything but the tartar sauce and I was snowbound at the time so there was no question of running to the store.(if I could even have found a parking space) had all the ingredients to make my own though. I haven't made it for quite awhile . used sweet pickles and chopped them because I didn't have relish. also scraped a bit of onion in. turned out really good. I find it's best if left to mellow for an hour or so. fish burger was excellent! so many ways we can make do and improvise for times like this.~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

supper tonight was scallop pot. and ham. creamy bread pudding with lemon blueberry sauce. I ran out of potatoes and fresh milk but I had lots of pks scallop potatoes in with my preps and for the milk I used 1/2 canned milk half water although next time I will use 1/4 milk. other than that I'm still okay. couple thousand with no power but I still have it. I hear the city did quite a bit of cleaning up yesterday and last night so I'm going to try it tomorrow. i see lots of cars driving past here today .there's a sale on butter,flour, tp etc. so I plan to stock up again for the next one. I've seen lots of snow on Easter and mothers day but not lately. ~Georgia


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Bread with butter and bread with cheese for dinner tonight...lol. (In the background I have water kefir and piima fermenting)


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Newfieannie, again your table setting is beautiful! I can't imagine the talent to make something look so beautiful!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Roasted some chicken and vegs for supper.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Pan Seared Scallops in a Butter Sauce served over Saffron Rice


----------

